# RUMOR: Doom 4 Images Surface?



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2012)

Her's a leaked image that shows most probably the upcoming highly anticipated id software title *"DOOM 4"*. Check it guys:

*Source*


*iD Software responds to the leaked Doom 4 screenshots*

Says they are true.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 2, 2012)

Lighting looks good  Looking forward to it.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2012)

It doesn't look what was expected after John Carmack's interview. But it does looks very good for sure.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2012)

Actually these leaked images are from an early build. The final version will look much better for sure.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2012)

Actually Carmack said tht Doom would look double the rage so you can see that expectations would be very high.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 2, 2012)

Check this link- Doom 4 – Over 170 Assets Leaked By Game’s Ex-Artist; Four Music Tracks Revealed | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

rage blew my head apart..seems i have to go looking for blown pieces to get blown again by doom4 id always do it the big way...quake / wolfestein/ doom/ rage...!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

I think they will be using new and updated engine for this game.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

idtech6???


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

Most probably but I can't confirm it. Carmack said in interview that doom 4 would use double the pixel res than rage and also would look twice eye candy. So you can get the idea what I am talking about.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> idtech6???



Nope, it will be updated idtech5. Game engines aren't changed in such a sort span of time.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

^^ofcourse but its a longtime for idtech5 now..if gameranands statement twice the visual candies of rage is correct then they must be implementing radical changes to idtech5 ..or maybe id soft is trying to give hint about idtech6


----------



## Piyush (Mar 4, 2012)

rumors rumors everywhere
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/120808-gaming-news-channel-32.html#post1596316


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^ofcourse but its a longtime for idtech5 now..if gameranands statement twice the visual candies of rage is correct then they must be implementing radical changes to idtech5 ..or maybe id soft is trying to give hint about idtech6



Look at valve engine. So many years and still going.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

valve was never into the league of making games with ground breaking visuals unlike crytek or id or epic.

their gameplay matters much more than visuals. all of their games are awesome.i like portal most.

btw..its time for a source to get update too!!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> valve was never into the league of making games with ground breaking visuals unlike crytek or id or epic.
> 
> their gameplay matters much more than visuals. all of their games are awesome.i like portal most.
> 
> btw..its time for a source to get update too!!!



i agree.....btw, valve is planning on a source update...read it on polycount forum.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks good. Hope the scare factor is just as high.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

too much GORE but the lighting effects are good. this means "stay away from the dark" 


gameranand said:


> Actually Carmack said tht Doom would look double the rage so you can see that expectations would be very high.



from wikipedia:


> On August 1, 2008, John Carmack, the co-founder and technical director of id Software said that Doom 4 will look three times better than Rage does





gameranand said:


> I think they will be using new and updated engine for this game.



optimized much like Cryengine 2 for Crysis & Warhead. Most likely bug fixes and optimized for providing better effects at same system specs.



Sujeet said:


> idtech6???



maybe idtech 5.1 or 5.2 though at the user/media level they'll address it as idtech5 only.



gameranand said:


> Look at valve engine. So many years and still going.



Source engine is updated frequently. Look at the games Valve developed at Wikipedia. Each game have an updated engine but is referred to just as source engine.



Sujeet said:


> valve was never into the league of making games with ground breaking visuals unlike crytek or id or epic.



Half Life games are unbeatable at release time. Though at this moment Crysis2 or Rage blows away any HL game. 



Sujeet said:


> their gameplay matters much more than visuals. all of their games are awesome.i like portal most.



Absolutely correct. Their engine is so well optimized that you never feel like playing cause you never have to force something. Portal 2 behaves exactly the way one wants to. 



Sujeet said:


> btw..its time for a source to get update too!!!



Wikipedia still lists the 2011 engine. maybe with the release of DOTA 2 or maybe CS Global we'll have the 2012-2013 version of the engine. BTW they are not going for top spot but to offer the best in every dept. with cloth simulation, Half Life 2 EP3 (i hope they use cloth simulation) will be the rock 



himadri_sm said:


> i agree.....btw, valve is planning on a source update...read it on polycount forum.



great. will be interesting to see what new tech they add to their engine.


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is the link to images:
All Games Beta: Rumor: Doom 4 cancelled, leaked screenshots released


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2012)

Danny trejo is in doom 4 

*www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/villa2.jpg

SOURCE


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh boy I was wrong it was three times. Thanks for correcting me sam. I wonder what that even means because I was blown away by rage graphics.

As for valve no one knows when hf 2 ep3 will release. There are only rumours.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> Here is the link to images:
> All Games Beta: Rumor: Doom 4 cancelled, leaked screenshots released



Looks a lot like HL. I don't know, but Rage was similar to Fallout/Borderlands/Stalker and this looks similar to HL. I wonder what the next Quake will be like?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

Rage was a visual marvel for sure. The details were nice specially after all the updates.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2012)

Doom 3 was best & now Doom 4
I will play this one also yeah


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 5, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Rage was a visual marvel for sure. The details were nice specially after all the updates.



which updates did you apply?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

All of em ever released.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 5, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> i agree.....btw, valve is planning on a source update...read it on polycount forum.



thanx for the update.!



Sam said:


> too much GORE but the lighting effects are good. this means "stay away from the dark"
> Absolutely correct. Their engine is so well optimized that you never feel like playing cause you never have to force something. Portal 2 behaves exactly the way one wants to.



Portal 2 was a one such game in which i never even tired to notice the texture res or details or lightning...all there was the fun..wheately..best game character..and now when i try to recall my experience ..all i remember is a never forgettable fun ride.!!!

Valve's source engine has its own way of getting things done.

Its more like a medium to achieve higher game values, rather than show-off stuff.

Take team fotress 2 for instance...the comic style rigid colour texture models and basic lightning is hardly anything to talk about yet when you are in ,
it can be so good that you might be willing to give up on your BFBC:2 MP eye candy experience(not bf3 though)


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2012)

Read This 
Developers of Doom 4 Reacts to Leaked Images And Other Unconfirmed Rumors


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2012)

^^ thanks. Thats a relief.


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ you are welcome


----------



## Desmond (Mar 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> Read This
> Developers of Doom 4 Reacts to Leaked Images And Other Unconfirmed Rumors



I hope the setting is the same as shown in the screenshots. Its time Doom came to earth, in true Doom2 fashion.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah fighting on spaceship don't give that awesome feeling.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 7, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yeah fighting on spaceship don't give that awesome feeling.



Doom has never taken place on a spaceship, AFAIK.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 7, 2012)

^^only in case you missed entire doom  series  ...


----------



## Desmond (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, i didn't play Doom2, Final Doom and Ultimate Doom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2012)

Doom 3 was on spaceship.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 8, 2012)

The whole game was more or less about a space marine only...


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Doom 3 was on spaceship.



Mars, dude. You got it mixed up with Dead Space

I'd rather see another mysterious planet this time, like the ones in Prometheus trailer.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 8, 2012)

^^ This time its gonna be earth probably.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Ths time its gonna be earth probably.



It was the setting on Mars and the atmosphere there that made it scary for me. The feeling of loneliness strayed on Mars was not gleaming of hope either.

Earth is so common, I saw it in Crysis 2, Rage and every other shooter.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2012)

Faun said:


> Mars, dude. You got it mixed up with Dead Space
> 
> I'd rather see another mysterious planet this time, like the ones in Prometheus trailer.



Yeah right MARS. Actually I played it a long time ago so got confused with dead space.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 8, 2012)

Faun said:


> It was the setting on Mars and the atmosphere there that made it scary for me. The feeling of loneliness strayed on Mars was not gleaming of hope either.
> 
> Earth is so common, I saw it in Crysis 2, Rage and every other shooter.



Yup doom 3 had that scary ambience all the time. A foreign planet, scarcity of oxygen (some levels), less ammo all added up to amplify the fear level.

Till this day, doom 3 is considered to be one of the top 10 most scary games of all time.

I really hope doom 4 retains that fear factor and not become just another typical shooter.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 8, 2012)

Faun said:


> It was the setting on Mars and the atmosphere there that made it scary for me. The feeling of loneliness strayed on Mars was not gleaming of hope either.
> 
> Earth is so common, I saw it in Crysis 2, Rage and every other shooter.



Have you seen earth crawling with demons and other horrible things from hell?

I'd sure love to see it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2012)

earth or planet - it does not really matter if the devs can make it good - it should be more scary than the previous one


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

Other planet is good. I mean we always play games which takes place on earth so a change would be nice.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2012)

^^ I think BulletStorm was based on planet Stygia but that was not a scary game like Doom 3 at all


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 10, 2012)

^^and gears of war was on planet sera.
imma big gears fan and cant help  myself referring to it whenever possible.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ I think BulletStorm was based on planet Stygia but that was not a scary game like Doom 3 at all



If you see the clear skies then it's not scary anymore.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

Faun said:


> If you see the clear skies then it's not scary anymore.



Exactly. Horror means dark environment.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 10, 2012)

did someone say my name?

sadly, i've not played any of the doom series, due to bad luck and bad timing.

i hope this time i'll get to play it


----------



## vickybat (Mar 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Exactly. Horror means dark environment.



But that doesn't mean it has to be in some other planet. It can be dark here on earth as well. Ever heard of the "Fatal frame series" ? Its not an fps though.

Although doom 4 might take place on earth, i think there will be portals allowing inter dimensional travel. Most probably *HELL....*


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2012)

vickybat said:


> But that doesn't mean it has to be in some other planet. It can be dark here on earth as well. Ever heard of the "Fatal frame series" ? Its not an fps though.
> 
> Although doom 4 might take place on earth, i think there will be portals allowing inter dimensional travel. Most probably *HELL....*



Yes, effects like fog, netherworld transformation in Silent Hill and weather changes in Alan Wake surely did bode of evil presence.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

I never said that game can't be on earth. I just said it should have dark environment.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2012)

Faun said:


> If you see the clear skies then it's not scary anymore.





gameranand said:


> Exactly. Horror means dark environment.



nicely said guys - so Dark Sector, Silent Hill and Resident Evil 4 ( though not all the time it was in dark ), Undying, can be considered as scary games but none of them are like doom 3 - two good scary FSP game in dark environment is Nosferatu - The wrath of malachi and CB's Jericho - just play'em for once


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> nicely said guys - so Dark Sector, Silent Hill and Resident Evil 4 ( though not all the time it was in dark ), Undying, can be considered as scary games but none of them are like doom 3 - two good scary FSP game in dark environment is Nosferatu - The wrath of malachi and CB's Jericho - just play'em for once



Oh oh you got me cornered. I have nothing to say. You win. Actually didn't thought about these games while writing that post. I thought about DS, FEAR, DOOM, AITD, AW etc.


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2012)

here's a little website for Doom 4 
Doom 4 News


----------

